# We’ve lost another trimmer crew member.



## outdoor_frenzy (May 31, 2020)

I have no personal knowledge of this team or the company but saw this in my local news feed.








Person dies after electrocution in Sacramento, officials say


The Sacramento Fire Department is investigating after a person died after being electrocuted on Thursday.




www.kcra.com


----------

